# Is there someone who was 1960 on the tanker ESSO Stuttgart?



## Havlena (Jan 3, 2007)

Hello everybody!

My name is Günter from Austria and from a German member I did get this excellent link. I´m not a seaman, but my brother was.

Well, I´m searching for seamen who were 1960 with my brother Walter Hirschböck on the tanker "ESSO Stuttgart". 

Maybe there is someone who does have some memories of the accident/disaster: my brother died on 19th December 1960 after he did felt in the darkness over board. My mother did get this sad message on 24th December 1960 - it was really horrible!

It would be very nice if there does still live someone who can tell me more details about that tragedy!

Many thanks for your help and to all a happy new year! 

Günter


----------

